# Idea for the graphic contest....



## Heather102180

Came up with an idea for the graphic contests. I think it'd be neat if they had a theme in some way. For example, the winner would still get to pic the next graphic to work on BUT they'd also get to pick a theme such as submitting all enteries in some form of black and white or something like you can only draw OVER the picture to change it. 

I think it'd be neat to see what everyone does with a theme rather than seeing 15 enteries with hunderds of different techniques. While they are all good to look at I think it would be more fair (well I don't know if fair is a good word to describe it) if we were all working with the same idea on something.

I hope I make sense. Just an idea... Guess I'll make this a poll...just curious to see what others think.


----------



## coaster

I think it's an excellent idea. But I didn't vote because I won't be participating. I enjoy seeing all the artistics efforts here, but I have absolutely no talent in that area, so I'm going to just remain an observer. Go for it!!


----------



## Lori

I agree with Tim. I love looking at everyone's wonderful graphic entries, but completely lack the talent to do it myself. :wink: 

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## tornangel012

I think this will be good fun, and who says we can't have more then one contest going at a time? we have several on going games in the lounge. This will also push some people to try something different.


----------



## BoscosMum

Theme could mean like.....

Best Action Cat....stuff like that too?
Or Best Kisser....heheheee!  

I am game!


----------



## icklemiss21

Yeah... we are starting to get a lot of entries, and I have noticed a few people mention that they would also like an advanced competition as well as a beginners... maybe some people feel put off by the fact that some people have lots of experience when they want to take part but don't see the point.

In a way this is kinda like how it started because no blending was allowed in the first one... and it will definitely push people to try something else... even if we just have a theme such as summer or christmas or something.


----------



## icklemiss21

We could also run a second thread with captions for the pictures that people do... that could be amusing!


----------



## Heather102180

Haha. I like the idea of captions just for fun. So when someone posts an entry you can copy it to the caption thread with your own caption? Sounds like fun! :lol:


----------



## icklemiss21

Will make the arts & literature section a bit more lively... have a couple of active threads at a time.


----------



## BoscosMum

Oh that gave me an idea.....
I Wonder if anyone would play if we started with 1 picture.
The first person gives it one effect only.
Then passes it on to the next person, tell which effect you did
and see what the heck it looks like at the end...heheheee. :lol:


----------



## coaster

Hey, Dawn, now that's a really cool idea!!


----------



## BoscosMum

I think it is....its not really a contest though.
But it would be just for fun!

Lets see what everyone says today and maybe later I'll pick a 
picture and start a thread....  

You could do it too Tim.


----------



## icklemiss21

That could be a bit difficult to run though - because who would you pass it on to? I never know when I will have the time to do them, sometimes its dead all day and I do loads, but sometimes its super busy and I am lucky to get a lunch break! So I wouldn't be able to put my name on a list and do it in order or anything.


----------



## icklemiss21

Another idea (for people who don't have photoshop etc) would be to run a competition purely with MS paint as nearly everyone will have that or some other basic graphic utility... might make more people join in!


----------



## Megan1216

Great Idea!


----------



## 4cats&counting

Such great ideas..I like the fact of doing the 2 different levels, like *Beginners* & *Advanced* we do contests like this on the airbrush forums, and they are all themed too...

You think it would be a good idea to make a thread listing themes? So someone could just go into the thread and pick a theme incase they dont know what they want to do? Then it gives people ideas :idea: 

You know what would also be a good idea, is making a picture dump, where people can just put all their pictures, and we can go pick a picture or add a picture for graphic contests? In the arts and lit.. section...

Im just throwing ideas out there....


----------



## icklemiss21

How do we decide whether something belongs in each grouping though? Most of us are ever happy with our pictures, regardless of how much practise we get... and some people have taken part in quite a few, but may still not be good (or have the software to do something good)

(not trying to offend anyone saying that)


----------



## cagnes

BoscosMum said:


> Oh that gave me an idea.....
> I Wonder if anyone would play if we started with 1 picture.
> The first person gives it one effect only.
> Then passes it on to the next person, tell which effect you did
> and see what the heck it looks like at the end...heheheee. :lol:


I like this idea. Maybe instead of passing it on to a particular person, whoever wants to do the next effect can speak up & post.... "my turn" or "me next" to let everyone know that they are working on it. Once they're done & have posted the pic to the board... another person is then free to work on it. :wink:


----------



## cagnes

icklemiss21 said:


> How do we decide whether something belongs in each grouping though? Most of us are ever happy with our pictures, regardless of how much practise we get... and some people have taken part in quite a few, but may still not be good (or have the software to do something good)
> 
> (not trying to offend anyone saying that)


I like the Beginners & Advanced idea. I agree with icklemiss21 though... how would you distinguish between the two levels?


----------



## 4cats&counting

cagnes said:



> icklemiss21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we decide whether something belongs in each grouping though? Most of us are ever happy with our pictures, regardless of how much practise we get... and some people have taken part in quite a few, but may still not be good (or have the software to do something good)
> 
> (not trying to offend anyone saying that)
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Beginners & Advanced idea. I agree with icklemiss21 though... how would you distinguish between the two levels?
Click to expand...

You know I thought of that while I was typing it in..LOL..I was thinking "hmmm, where would I fit"...LOL


----------



## coaster

Suggestions:

Beginners = Paint
Advanced = Photoshop


----------



## icklemiss21

Thats not really fair on people who have photoshop but are new to it though, which is why i suggested a separate competition for Paint


----------



## BoscosMum

cagnes said:


> I like this idea. Maybe instead of passing it on to a particular person, whoever wants to do the next effect can speak up & post.... "my turn" or "me next" to let everyone know that they are working on it. Once they're done & have posted the pic to the board... another person is then free to work on it. :wink:


That would work perfectly....so anyone who views the thread and decided to take the pic can just pots and say *"I got it...wait for me to re-post"* You wouldnt have the pic for very long because you will only be allowed to apply 1 effect to it....so it wouldnt be a time consuming thing.
Then the next person does the same thing....
Reminds me of the game we played when we were kids,
Everyone sat in a circle...first person whispers in the person next to them ear....passing at all the way around the circle....then the last person and the first person say the sentence outloud.....hehhehe!
Anyone else ever play that?


----------



## tornangel012

OH Dawn I like that Idea VERY much. I used to play games like that in 2d and Painting class at Art school. It was MAD funny to see the end results compared to the originals. :lol:


----------



## icklemiss21

Sounds good... maybe also have a time limit on it so its not stopped for ages at a time? Give people say 30 mins - 1 hr from when they say 'I got it' and if they haven't posed, someone else can? That way people won't be sitting there waiting for ages, because often we get 5-6 entries in at same time!

And we used to play that at brownies!


----------



## Hippyhart

icklemiss21 said:


> How do we decide whether something belongs in each grouping though? Most of us are ever happy with our pictures, regardless of how much practise we get... and some people have taken part in quite a few, but may still not be good (or have the software to do something good)
> 
> (not trying to offend anyone saying that)


How about if you advance to the next level after you enter a certain number of contests? Let's say five or seven contests, then you move up to advanced.


----------



## Megan1216

timskitties said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> Beginners = Paint
> Advanced = Photoshop


Good idea too. I like that idea. How about also the winner of the contest gets to work on the picture too? :?:


----------



## icklemiss21

Its a great idea  But maybe allow new people to take part in the advanced competition if they feel they are up to it too, there maybe new people who take part who are good at graphics and it would be unfair on the beginner level people to make the advanced person work through 5-7 competitions if they feel they are ready.

Catlover, the winner is allowed to work on the picture, they are just not allowed to win to allow everyone to have a chance to take part and win.


----------



## icklemiss21

So whats the next competition going to be?

themed or unthemed?
new rules?


----------

